# GTROC Members monsters returns!!



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey all your GTROC'ers
A long time ago when we had the Club magazine running, we did an artcle every edition called 'Members' Monsters'. Basically a write up and spec list of members cars with some tasty pictures. This was a great way to spotlight peoples pride and joy and get it in a magazine (albeit a small one which was the Club's own issue).
I propose to start this up again with a nice little twist. This is for ALL GTROC members on ALL levels of membership.
Every month i will feature 2 owners cars on the GTROC website. Every six months we will judge which car we think stands out in it's own right for whatever merit and we will have it featured in a Jap magazine. At the end of the year we will hold a poll and choose an outright winner. I will endeavour to put together a nice little package of goodies for the overall best car. 

Can't say fairer than that for all your pride and joys. 

So...if you want your car featured on the website for all to see and read about, and possibly feature in a magazine or even better, win some goodies then this is what you need to do.

1. Submit at least 4 good quality (high res) pictures of your car. At least 2 of them need to be of the exterior, others can be engine or interior shots. Get arty!!...get photographing.
2. Put together a list of all your mods and things you have done to the car and if you have anything interesting to tell....get writing!!
3. Send them to me at [email protected]


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Good to see this making a return, was one of my favourite parts of the old magazine.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

GTR Cook said:


> Good to see this making a return, was one of my favourite parts of the old magazine.


Hey Lee. Glad to se you still about. 
Don't be shy now. I know what a lovely car you have. Taken many photos myself.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

paul, i would like to offer my services to aid in the launch/development of the mag.
id love to get into something like this.



Alex


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Alex,
Thankyou for the enthusiasm. The section will be for the new website now running. GTROC ? The GTR Owners Club
It replaces the old feature we did when the Club magazine was running, so now the feature will be for ALL to see that visit the website and the selected ones from the submissions will be featured in an already existing and popular off the shelf Jap magazine.
I must also point out that submissions must be from GTROC members. One of many good reasons to join up. This is just the first step in my plan to get our cars more, shall i say, 'immortalised'.
I have some great ideas coming up and they are all about capturing your pride and joy in some format or another.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

paul creed said:


> Hey Lee. Glad to se you still about.
> Don't be shy now. I know what a lovely car you have. Taken many photos myself.


Yeah still around, haven't been to any meets for a while, need to change that.

Hows things with you?

Thanks for the complement, will have a look and see what pictures i have


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

GTR Cook said:


> Hows things with you?
> 
> Thanks for the complement, will have a look and see what pictures i have


Busy busy as always mate. This GTROC lark keeps me up all hours, so does the new addition to the family.  
By the way, it's more than just photos Lee. I have plenty of yours if you struggle. It's more about the entire lifespan of you owning the car. From start to end including the trials you have been through, the mods and the good times. makes for a good read and get's people to know you and the car a bit better.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations on the addition to the family, glad your being kept busy 

I'll see what i can come up with.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

GTR Cook said:


> Congratulations on the addition to the family, glad your being kept busy
> 
> I'll see what i can come up with.


Good man!! . Email for submissions is at the top of this thread. :wavey:


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

paul, is there any word of this kicking off as yet?
also in reality is there anything i can actually do from up here? i will get my membership all paid up as soon as i can (a day or two) 
but 
is there actually anything i can do from up in scotland or am i just dreaming?

Alex


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

AlexH said:


> paul, is there any word of this kicking off as yet?
> also in reality is there anything i can actually do from up here? i will get my membership all paid up as soon as i can (a day or two)
> but
> is there actually anything i can do from up in scotland or am i just dreaming?
> ...


Hi Alex, great to see you joining up. :clap:
There is plenty you can do. You can get some nice shots of your car in some of that beautiful Scottish scenery and put together a short story of your ownership so far, including any mods spec list etc.
We are working on some things to make this look good on the website.

To be perfectly honest i'm gobsmacked at the lack of interest. Nobody wants any goodies and nobody wants the opportunity to feature in a magazine..:runaway:....and it's all free.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

paul, im not angling to have a feature done on my car. 
i really want to get into the whole magazine thing, i would love to be involved in the editing and creating of a magazine.
i will however do what it takes to get the mag done so just let me know what i need to do.


Alex


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

AlexH said:


> paul, im not angling to have a feature done on my car.
> i really want to get into the whole magazine thing, i would love to be involved in the editing and creating of a magazine.
> i will however do what it takes to get the mag done so just let me know what i need to do.
> 
> ...


Perhaps i'm not explaining myself properly Alex. 
The members car feature will be our Club website thing. This is where the owners get a chance to have their car featured for all to see. It will be then made a little more interesting by us voting for the best feature and having that car feature in 'A' magazine. The magazine will be something like Total Nissan or Banzai or similar. We are not producing a magazine. The website replaces the old Club magazine we used to run.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Paul,
I'm also amazed there hasnt been more interest in this  
Would my 32 be good enough? 
I'd love to have it featured... It's absolutely mint apart from a few stone chips at the front... 
Here she is  
It also laps a track quicker than the 07 r35 GTR ... Even with an idiot Driving! 

Here it is: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/141540-new-32-a.html

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Sorry Paul, I did read you're post properly but didn't want to start bombarding you with emails as maybe my car isn't what you're looking for... I may be a little biased! 
Cheers


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

git-r said:


> Hi Paul,
> I'm also amazed there hasnt been more interest in this
> Would my 32 be good enough?
> I'd love to have it featured... It's absolutely mint apart from a few stone chips at the front...
> ...


Sam, this is exactly what we are looking to feature. It's all about the Club members showing off their cars. They dont have to be 'garage queens' or track demons, in fact there doesn't have to be anything special about them at all. 
It's all about getting to know people and their cars a little better and giving the opportunity for like minded owners to be proud of their cars and have them featured.
Now please bombard me with pictures and your account of your ownership so far


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Interested in featuring my car?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Trev said:


> Interested in featuring my car?


Of course Trev. Email is at the start of the OP.
The more the merrier. I would rather be inundated with owners cars than have to struggle to feature one.
Like i said earlier, we are hoping to adjust the GTROC website to accomodate this feature.....It's time the members showed off their cars properly.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Paul,

Did anything happen with this?

Mine was away at the time and then i forgot to send you anything. Did you get any cars?


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Love to put my 34gtr up, but the project is still on going and don't want a feature done in its incomplete state. I'd imagine it's the same for a few others, maybe the reason why so few have come forward?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

GTR Cook said:


> Paul,
> 
> Did anything happen with this?
> 
> Mine was away at the time and then i forgot to send you anything. Did you get any cars?


Hi Lee,
To date only one person has bothered to send me a very good coverage of their car. I'm still up for this and will bend over backwards to make it worthwhile for the owners, but i'll only do it if i get the enthusiasm behind it.
It would seem that even the option of getting 'something for nothing' can't even sway people to make an effort.
Surely there must be more than a handful of people out there that want to show off their cars and possibly get a magazine feature and some goodies for being voted best car?
Come on people....what have you got!!!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

paul creed said:


> Hi Lee,
> To date only one person has bothered to send me a very good coverage of their car. I'm still up for this and will bend over backwards to make it worthwhile for the owners, but i'll only do it if i get the enthusiasm behind it.
> It would seem that even the option of getting 'something for nothing' can't even sway people to make an effort.
> Surely there must be more than a handful of people out there that want to show off their cars and possibly get a magazine feature and some goodies for being voted best car?
> Come on people....what have you got!!!


Ok Paul, I'll get something to you early in the week.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Come on MEMBERS and EXECUTIVE MEMBERS, I remember when this use to be in the old club magazine published quarterly. People were desperate to get their cars featured and the waiting time was years for people to finally be featured!

It doesn't matter if your Skyline, Stagea or GTR is standard, slightly modified or mental ... alls good and people want to know! Plus with the recent good weather, more to come as well as J.A.E you have loads of opportunities to get the photographs done!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The four winners of the GTROC Car of the Year (see general Skyline and general GTR chat sections) will be the first cars to be featured


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

git-r said:


> Hi Paul,
> I'm also amazed there hasnt been more interest in this
> Would my 32 be good enough?
> I'd love to have it featured... It's absolutely mint apart from a few stone chips at the front...
> ...



I entered with my R32 GTR (that is a lesser spec to yours) last year.

Some people felt sorry for me and gave me a couple of votes so I wasn't feeling felt out:chuckle:

I think yours will be worth a few more votes so I'd say jump in. what have you got to lose anyway.

I'll never be able to compete in monster massive spec or Crufts showroom shine because neither of these categories float my boat. If a new category was created such as "Work horse of the year" and / or "Slowly slowly catchie monkey modifier of the year" then I might tender some more photo's and descriptions again.

Out.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Argghhh I've just seen this thread again - Paul apologies for not bimbarding you with pics... 
Don't know how I forgot about this 

Gav - thanks mate - i entered on the gtroc r32 of the year - doubt ill get it tho... just like tartng the old girl about:chuckle: .. you should put your car up there too


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Sam get some info sent across, yours is a stunning 32!

Paul, ill send some pics and a writeup through tomorrow, just need to sort them out.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

I'd be interested in this
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/163072-r32-gtr-ongoing-project.html


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lee - thanks mate put some pics up in the 32 of 2012 thread

trev - you should post some pics pn the same thread! :smokin:


----------

